# Dorschleber



## Pottwal (9. Mai 2002)

Ich habe noch ca. 1 Kg Dorschleber gefrostet in der Truhe, sie muß weg, denn am 08.06.2002 gehts wieder nach Norge.

Ich wüßte gern eure Ideen zur Verarbeitung, egal ob roh oder
gegart.

Die D-Leber soll ja eine Delikatesse sein

 :k  ;+  :k  ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2002)

Köder draus machen zum Aale, Zander oder Waller anfüttern :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (9. Mai 2002)

Gute Idee Thomas 9904.
Zum Essen war mir dafür zuviel Leben drin!!
Gruß
Udo


----------



## hecht24 (9. Mai 2002)

also gekaufte dorschleber in dosen schmeckt cool
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## angeltreff (9. Mai 2002)

... als Zubereitungsart kenne ich leider auch nur die Methode &quot;Dose öffnen&quot; ...  :g


----------



## Case (11. Mai 2002)

Also Hechtleber brat ich einfach mit. Beim Braten von Hecht lege ich kurz bevor das Fleisch durch ist, die Leber ( nur gepfeffert und in Mehl gewendet ) noch 1-2 Minuten in die Pfanne und ess die dann auch gleich aus der Pfanne raus. Hechtleber ist suuuper. Bei Dorschleber würde ich das genauso machen, habs aber noch nie probiert. Ein Versuch ist&acute;s bestimmt wert

&acute;n Guten
Case


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2002)

Laßt euch da mal lieber ein Rezept von einem Norweger geben! :l  Nach der Zeit im Froster ;+  beidem Fettgehalt  ;+ würde ich auch lieber auf &quot;Anfüttern&quot; tippen. :q  :q 
Lieber gut angefüttert als ne Lebensmittelvergiftung! :z 
Gruß von ossipeter


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2002)

Sach ich doch!


----------



## chippog (13. Mai 2002)

ist die leber vom letzten jahr? hau sie dann bloss weg!!! chippog


----------



## rueganer (13. Mai 2002)

Tja, Pottwal, die Dorschleber kannst Du in die Tonne hauen, einmal tiefgefroren, is die hin. Am besten gleich frisch vor Ort verarbeiten, Rezeptur steht im Board, ich hole es mal aus der Versenkung.


----------



## Pottwal (16. Mai 2002)

Ich sehe schon, 

die Aale und Walter Waller werden sich mehr freuen,

gelten eure Tips auch für den Rogen ?,

sagt schnelle, ich will morgen auf Aalpirsch


----------

